# Portsmouth show october and cake!



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I had a strange dream last night....
I walked into the show and had a big tin of cakes for everyone with their names on. then some extra for other peoples!
Some chocolate some vanilla coffee butter icing some normal icing you name it it was there!
THEN! i held a crestie....
am i aloud to make some cakes for peoples for the show and who would want some?
Apart from Cat because shes allready dibberling over cake :no1:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

What a random thread lol (but cake can not be argued with lol)


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

herpzane said:


> What a random thread lol (but cake can not be argued with lol)


OF coruse!
But still who would want cake?
I make good cake
ASK SMURPLE! and his work peoples!
They stole half a chocolate cake off me ::gasp:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

whats the date of this show n will there be tarantulas lol


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Theevilreddevil said:


> whats the date of this show n will there be tarantulas lol


 I was wondering the same on the T frount!
Its on the 25th of october 10am-430 i think havant leisure center : victory:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

The cake is NOT a lie! (Portal, I'm obsessed).

Details of the show? Only across the water .


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*MMMMmmmmm Cake.*

I shall be there and anyone is more than welcome to make me a Coffee Cake - no Walnuts though.:flrt:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> The cake is NOT a lie! (Portal, I'm obsessed).
> 
> Details of the show? Only across the water .


October 25th 10am -4:30pm havant Lesure centre your more than welcome to tag along with me! 

Also im making a royal python cake for misscat as its her birthday a week after i still need to work out how the hell im going to make it! but im going to, itll be loads diffrent types of chocolate  
but ill be making a poll a month before on what cake to make and ill make anouther for everyone else :no1:


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

Any idea whats gonna be there?

Intrested in buying a pair of cresties there . Oh and how much cake can you make


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol Matt.
I'll be there, because you all love me.

I'm also making a cake (secret luls), bite me if you want a slice!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Ill be there!! and i LOVE cake!!:flrt:


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

chriscommunist said:


> Lol Matt.
> I'll be there, because you all love me.


...Yeah.:yeahright: I suppose I MAY/MAY NOT put up with you on the Hovercraft...and in the show... for a bit.:bash:

Oh and btw if anyones selling cresties gimme a rough idea on how much your gonna sell them for so i know how much to take:2thumb:.


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Give me an idea of what you're all going to be taking .

Looking for leos mainly (Mummy is scared of snakies)


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

chriscommunist said:


> The cake is NOT a lie! (Portal, I'm obsessed).
> 
> Details of the show? Only across the water .


Where across the water ????


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Where across the water ????


Me and Chriscommunist are from the Isle of Wight too


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

sukbountyhunter said:


> Me and Chriscommunist are from the Isle of Wight too


Ah haaaaaaaaaaa i was thinking as much lol. I will be there :2thumb:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Ah haaaaaaaaaaa i was thinking as much lol. I will be there :2thumb:


Yeah teeny i need to be landed with children to take to the show haha!
Still need to decide on cake, im making a royal python one for misscat as its her birthday a week after  may make one for you for your happy occasion (im pretty sure it was you) : victory:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

beguana said:


> Yeah teeny i need to be landed with children to take to the show haha!
> Still need to decide on cake, im making a royal python one for misscat as its her birthday a week after  may make one for you for your happy occasion (im pretty sure it was you) : victory:


yay cake  nomnomnomnomnom cake cake cake cake cake 
oddly enough i had a dream about you the other night, except you were made of cake and i tried to bite yer boob :lol2:
ended up chasing you around havant cos i wanted to eat you LOL 
i like cake


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

beguana said:


> Yeah teeny i need to be landed with children to take to the show haha!
> Still need to decide on cake, im making a royal python one for misscat as its her birthday a week after  may make one for you for your happy occasion (im pretty sure it was you) : victory:


yus it is me. I am spending my first wedding anniversary at a reptile show lol


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> yus it is me. I am spending my first wedding anniversary at a reptile show lol


Ill make you cake too!  What cake do you want?

Cat- Im starting to worry about you, though i did put that image in your head of me made from cake!


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Would love to know if anyone is taking developed leos there, mainly females but would love a few males, I need to buy a load of nice morphs.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

We shall fight over females then!:no1:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Bidding is good


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> Bidding is good


 Yes well ill bribe you with the fact im taking you :whistling2: Also the fact i have offered to get you lunch while we are there!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

I think I'll be the one getting you lunch after all the things you've helped me with .

I will really bid until the death (Or the flies flying out of my wallet..) over something I love, be warned !


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> I think I'll be the one getting you lunch after all the things you've helped me with .
> 
> I will really bid until the death (Or the flies flying out of my wallet..) over something I love, be warned !


Ahhh well youll be distracted by children at some point either way, and also gecko's are the last thing on my list But ineed to decide if ill have the set ups ready first and for what.... hmmmm
Well one for a snake is kinda the same for a gecko so there wouldnt be much to change so... hmmmm may get a T!:whistling2:
No dont worry  I offered lunch its all good! Plus i have two others to pay for it for, hmmm wonder what your friends are doing for lunch?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am deff not bringing my kids now chick. All booked up for babysitters:no1:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I am deff not bringing my kids now chick. All booked up for babysitters:no1:


 Thats allright hun too many kids now :whistling2:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

beguana said:


> Ahhh well youll be distracted by children at some point either way, and also gecko's are the last thing on my list But ineed to decide if ill have the set ups ready first and for what.... hmmmm
> Well one for a snake is kinda the same for a gecko so there wouldnt be much to change so... hmmmm may get a T!:whistling2:
> No dont worry  I offered lunch its all good! Plus i have two others to pay for it for, hmmm wonder what your friends are doing for lunch?


.

Probably coming, but they'll buy it themselves, as you only offered me .


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

beguana said:


> No dont worry  I offered lunch its all good! Plus i have two others to pay for it for, hmmm wonder what your friends are doing for lunch?


I'll buy my own lunch and light beverages... unless you wanna offer:whistling2:
Nah, I'm joking. :2thumb:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

sukbountyhunter said:


> I'll buy my own lunch and light beverages... unless you wanna offer:whistling2:
> Nah, I'm joking. :2thumb:


Light beverages == Alcoholic beverages?


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> Light beverages == Alcoholic beverages?


No alcoholic beverages for little childrens!  Only reason i can is my birthday is 3 weeks before  
Remember Teeny and cat, you and your lova's get a drink on me for the specail occasion!:no1: aslong as SOMEONE *hint* buys me a birthday drink we will not be staying long as i need to get my brothers on the isle of wight for the first time in their lifes im having them on my own for a week (HELP ME!) :lol2:
are you all planning to stay the whole show? we are all leaving at like 8:30 to get there for 10 we are crazy i know:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Also need to decide if i should get a gecko, a butter stripe corn or a T :hmm: i may be able to streach out to two of them:whistling2: i also need to pick up a king for jack aswell so


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

beguana said:


> No alcoholic beverages for little childrens!  Only reason i can is my birthday is 3 weeks before


Hehe, of course .


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

beguana said:


> No alcoholic beverages for little childrens!  Only reason i can is my birthday is 3 weeks before
> Remember Teeny and cat, you and your lova's get a drink on me for the specail occasion!:no1: aslong as SOMEONE *hint* buys me a birthday drink we will not be staying long as i need to get my brothers on the isle of wight for the first time in their lifes im having them on my own for a week (HELP ME!) :lol2:
> are you all planning to stay the whole show? we are all leaving at like 8:30 to get there for 10 we are crazy i know:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Also need to decide if i should get a gecko, a butter stripe corn or a T :hmm: i may be able to streach out to two of them:whistling2: i also need to pick up a king for jack aswell so


Dunno how long we are staying or even what time we are getting there yet. I will prob sort that out the week before :no1:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Dunno how long we are staying or even what time we are getting there yet. I will prob sort that out the week before :no1:


yeah though as much, i know a pub near it, its like 2 minute walk from it, ill ask a friend if its child friendly (or pop down there when i go down next): victory:

Chris asoon as you turn old enough ill buy you a drink! Promise! :flrt:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

beguana said:


> Chris asoon as you turn old enough ill buy you a drink! Promise! :flrt:


We probably won't know each other by then .:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## summerskye (Jun 27, 2009)

ooooooooooohhhhhh cake huh? I just love chocolate cake and also its my OH (ozyshane) birthday 2 weeks before the show but he's not much of a cake eater so may be I could have the cake for him:lol2:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> We probably won't know each other by then .:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You never know reptiles may keep us in contact! :2thumb:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

summerskye said:


> ooooooooooohhhhhh cake huh? I just love chocolate cake and also its my OH (ozyshane) birthday 2 weeks before the show but he's not much of a cake eater so may be I could have the cake for him:lol2:


well im making a cake for all of us anyway, a small one for cat and teeny  ill put a poll up on cake in september so we can all decide on the cake i shall make for everyone :no1: that or ill make loads of little fairy cakes :mf_dribble:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

chriscommunist said:


> bumpy


Err...ok. Whats everyone bringing!!!.:lol2: Impatient.
I'm looking into getting a Rankins/Lawson's Dragon, plz tell me if your bringing any!!


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Im buying gecko's :mf_dribble:
i did ask not long ago whats being taken to sell but no one responded  and i do know there is someone bringing some butter stripe corns and some kings but thats it


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

There will be more info closer to the time no doubt, but I'd rather know now so I can prepare.:whistling2:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

sukbountyhunter said:


> There will be more info closer to the time no doubt, but I'd rather know now so I can prepare.:whistling2:


Yeah, I really want to prepare for the event .

If you're selling leos, hit me up on a pm :flrt:.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> Yeah, I really want to prepare for the event .
> 
> If you're selling leos, hit me up on a pm :flrt:.


You know your a sneeky one! 
 EVERYONE WHO PM'S THIS BOY  remember he is 14 hehehehehehehehe :whistling2 but in all hounisty i am standing in to give the A'okay on behalf of his mother who.... dosent know what shes got herself into letting him go to the show lolz:mf_dribble:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> .


Chris you know im kidding : victory:
Plus they will know asoon as they see you!
Plus you have concent so its not a problem :no1:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Loooooool .

Yay concent .


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> Loooooool .
> 
> Yay concent .


 You will just have to help me pick some geckos hun!
And breakfeast!:mf_dribble:FAST FOOD BREAKFEAST FTW


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

Bumpz cos I'm bored.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

sukbountyhunter said:


> Err...ok. Whats everyone bringing!!!.:lol2: Impatient.
> I'm looking into getting a Rankins/Lawson's Dragon, plz tell me if your bringing any!!


i may well book a table but not deffo yet waiting to see how all the clutchs go on the rankins so i may well be there with some little ones!


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

Bumpeth out of boredem.


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll be there and I LOVE cake....


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

who else is coming to the show?


----------

